# My heater changed from fahrenheit to celcius



## nissoem (Jan 5, 2011)

2006 Murano S. Anyone know how to change it back to fahrenheit? I have no idea how it changed to celsius and it is inconvinient to say the least.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you still have the owners manual you'll find the answer in there otherwise you can get a local dealer to look it up for you on ASIST.


----------

